# Online Repair Manuals



## DIYHottie (Feb 3, 2009)

Hello,

I am looking for a good, free, and legal online resource for vehicle service manuals that I can download and print. Any suggestions?


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

I don't know of any free ones, especially not legal free ones. I have bought many repair manuals on dvd off ebay. The are legal and are the same ones the factory mechanics use. You can see detailed instructions and print what ever you want. Most DVDs are anywhere from 5-20 bucks and cover a couple years and cover many models. Just do an ebay seach for the vehicles and year you want.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

www.autozone.com has repair guides but not for all cars.


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

DIYHottie said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking for a good, free, and legal online resource for vehicle service manuals that I can download and print. Any suggestions?


I would think that by the time you add the cost of paper, ink/toner and wear and tear on your printer that it would be cheaper to just go to your local automotive store and buy the Hanes manual?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i found this looking once, but they didn't have MY car, of course.... (autozone didn't either) but YOU might get lucky?
also, just because it SAYS free...... well, you know..... best bet is still go to the store and buy the chiltons/haynes.

http://carservicemanuals.blogspot.com/

DM


----------



## frazierdavidson (Jan 31, 2009)

I didn't see what make of vehicle you have, but I do know that G.M. sells
vehicle specific manuals, same ones the dealerships have. Go to the parts dept. and they can order it for you. I would think most makes have the same thing. Actually, most dearlerships use the online manuals now, so you might get a good deal on the paper manuals the factory sends to them..


----------



## satz (Jan 15, 2009)

The best resource i found is your local library.

My local one has a website where i can login using my card id and a pin and access full manuals of cars/trunks for free. they also have general mechanical manual and shop manuals and ofcourse its free.check your local library.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

satz said:


> The best resource i found is your local library.
> 
> My local one has a website where i can login using my card id and a pin and access full manuals of cars/trunks for free. they also have general mechanical manual and shop manuals and ofcourse its free.check your local library.


 
Yep, are you talking about alldata? My library charges ten cents a page to print out, but you can view it for free.


----------



## frazierdavidson (Jan 31, 2009)

If you can get alldata from your local library, thats a great resource. I've used the pricing guide in the dealership for a few years now. The service manuals are mostly direct form the factory manuals. I would'nt look any
further if that's available..


----------



## alexcooper (Mar 9, 2009)

Hello,

Helm has great factory service manuals, kind of pricy but well worth it.
www.helminc.com


----------



## joseph44 (Nov 29, 2008)

*repair manuals*

Try your local library on line ours go back to 1975. I think their info comes from Chiltons.Hope this helps. Have a good day!!


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Agree with alexcooper. You can get vehicle specific for a lot of years and makes/models from Helm. Bought one for my '99 Chevy truck. Four volumes covering everything (and brand new). It was almost $180.00 with shipping though, so it is kind of pricey as stated above. I'll have to check out alldata, Helm doesn't have a manual for my '89 F150 and the Hanes manuals only cover so much and in a general sort of way. They're a good start though.....


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

satz said:


> The best resource i found is your local library.
> 
> My local one has a website where i can login using my card id and a pin and access full manuals of cars/trunks for free. they also have general mechanical manual and shop manuals and ofcourse its free.check your local library.


Ditto; they told me it's cheaper than keeping these books on the shelves.


----------

